# December 2012 TOTM Official Voting



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Voting is now open, Vote for the best *LOOKING* Tank.

Good luck and voting closes 20th January 2013 and The winner will be announced and Prizes will be sent. Please use this thread to discuss the pros and cons of each tanks.

Tank 1









Tank 2









Tank 3 









Tank 4









Tank 5









Tank 6









Tank 7









Tank 8









Tank 9


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice tanks every one of them. Some of my personal constructive criticism. Tank 8 and 9....hide the heaters and other equipment. Tank 7.....More natural rocks for fish to hide in and around. Tank 6 is nice, but I would hide the openings to the flower post by adding rocks around them. It is a natural looking tank, but IMO the clay pots detract from the "natural" appearance. Please take no offense, there is none intended, the comments are just my personal opinion. Some people like tanks with neon pink and blue gravel with sunken ships or skulls in them. I do not, I like a natural aquascape. But what's important is that the owner like it.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Natural aquascapes are the best IMO. Can't wait till I get my nano tank set up. Gonna plant it and put a pair of rams in it. Maybe even enter in this comp. I personally think tank six has a nice aquascape, but the picture is at the wrong angle.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

myself i think tank 8 is brilliant, lots of plants, rocks just need to hide the heater ;-)


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I really like tank 8, but the heater is a visual distraction for me. Maybe it could be placed differently? Tank 1 is very artistic. Tank 2 makes me dream of scuba diving on a reef. All the tanks are lovely.Neat contest!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

awhile back i kinda hollered at folks telling them to take lots of pics and start entering these contests...and that with practice they would constantly improve with their abilities...
i was right...the tanks and pics have been continuously getting better and better.....
outstanding work everybody....


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

OOOH this is close this month guys, get voting!!!!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to be buying a bunch of plants tonight at my club meet. I am hoping to do a planted tank.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds good bettman get it in for next month


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

My tank, when done, still can't even compete with these. I cant aquascape. Period. But, very nice nice tanks in all guys.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hey Vay give it time! You will learn how to aquascape, and even when you just toss a bunch of natural things together in a tank it can look really good!


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol, I hope. Thanks for the faith Obsidian.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

vayu send me your tank pic or fish pic and il enter it to next months


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

vayu ; i am about as artistic as a broken brick...but i am fortunate because i enjoy nature so much ; i just think how something looks in nature...the colors are easy..darker browns for the substrate and pieces of driftwood..the green of the plants..the grays and browns of rocks....nothing is precisely placed they just are just randomly there..
so when you do your tank , let mother nature guide you...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Just to let you know the original prize of food is no longer there, The same member has decided to switch prizes for the lucker winnners of this Potm and totm is from the wonderful member Graceful, who has been generous enough to give the winners a voucher for her shop for a free fish of your choice of here website,.which ill post later. When you want to use the voucher let her know.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

is very close this one :-D


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Was difficult to choose, picked 8 in the end


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Well done to tanks 8 "puterchick" 

please speak to graceful for your prize of a free ticket for any fish you want


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Ahhh, now I can explain a little 
Tank #6 is no longer up and running. No matter what I did that tank wouldn't give me a good photograph with the lights on or off or flash or no flash. That tank remains my favorite!

Tank #9. I attempted to hide equipment with plants. Plants refuse to cooperate! I had to take out the ones in the front that were hiding my bubbler and airline. The plant in front of the filter intake is only now starting to grow. Blasted plants. But I am not adding CO2 so they will just have to putter along. 

I want to change the substrate in this tank to all gravel but thus far have been too lazy. I have taken much of the decor out, like the river through the front. It turned into a horrid mess LOL. Once I have it back to all gravel I will put some of the old scaping back in. Pleco's tend to flatten out hills with their tails as they flitter about on the bottom. So right now this tank isn't all that favorable to me, but I still like it overall


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Obsidian i like both your tanks 

will you care to enter this months?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am out of pictures atm and the tank has not improved yet LOL


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

do you know how hard it is to keep quiet about your tank? lol

I have since moved the heater so it's not blatantly visible. I think if i entered again you will know


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Well done puterchick 

enter again theres nothing against it


----------

